
How to build a simple web app in 5 days for $300 and get mass coverage - makimaki
http://www.niallh.com/build-app-5-days-300/
======
aristus
I love stories like this. Web! Easy! But the title is misleading.

    
    
        * The guy did a year of off and on market research.
    
        * He's extremely well-connected and/or an incredible talker, getting a good design firm and a hosting firm to contribute their part for free.
    
        * The app is apparently so simple that he didn't bother to explain what it does. It matches ingredient text against some few dozen recipes.
    

In the end this simple web app is just an ad, a bagatelle, a portfolio piece.
They are _supposed_ to be just simple enough to show off your talents.

Anyone out there with stars in your eyes, please don't think you can build the
next Google or even Twitter, in 5 days.

